# RAM air



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Has anyone seen the inake setup on the 2000 maxima? It looks as though they tried to set up a ram air, but there is one problem, its being blocked by the hood. Does anyone know why this is? Should i just take the whole thing off and leave a bigger whole for air to come in?


----------

